# Organizing canning jars



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

So until DH and I make our garage into part of the house (it's in the house, but still a garage) and build a big storage room in it my canning storage is all over the place. I just got my new issue of Backwoods Home Magazine and saw an ad for these guys in the back. These boxes look great, super sturdy and I love the idea of dry erase labels. Thought some of you might like them as well. And no, I have no connection to them at all! But I was excited to see they are in Washington, right next door to Oregon.

http://www.pantryinabox.com/


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Quart boxes are over $6 per box. That's pretty expensive. I keep all my original boxes and use those to store my emoty jars. I do have to scrounge up more boxes now and then.

I would buy plastic containers if I needed more boxes.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

I use these boxes. http://www.uline.com/BL_29/Canning-Jar-Boxes?keywords=canning


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I _knew_ I should have patented my idea!

Here is my "Pantry in Boxes".


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Oneokie, thanks for posting that! I have been looking for something like that for a long time!!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Oneokie, That's the ticket. When I see a box about the right size, I grab it.


----------

